# Getting ready for our first show (results)



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, Next Thursday the 11th of June we will be heading to Estes Park CO, for out HUGE fiber Fest. I am really excited because I am taking a hat Felting class so I will be able to start making and selling Cashmere hats. Now how cool is that? :clap: 
We show on Sunday the 14th. This is the Show that we took Grand Champion Best doe in Show and the Reserve Champion Best doe in show last year. We normally bring all our goats to this show but this year we are only taking a few, because they waited until the last minute to get us a judge and he is a Market goat judge. Now that would be fine if or goats were market goats, and not fiber goats. He has judged Angora goats before Never Cashmere so really we are going just for fun, because he will not be able to tell me anything about my Fiber because he does not know anything about Cashmere Fiber. OH well, we have way to much fun up there so we have decided to take the goats that I have that are more the market looking.
The only bad thing is most all the Cashmere breeders have decided to boycott this show to prove to them we need a CASHMERE goat judge. They cashmere show brings in more money for them then any other fiber animal, so hopefully they will not do this next year. Last year they had 372 Cashmere goats alone, this year it will be not ever 50, so it will not be near as fun, but I am going to meet a lot of people that have been contacting me about buying some of my goats. So that alone will be exciting :leap: 

Now to go get the goats feet trimmed and well that is about all we can do before a show. We do not have to shave them or bath them :leap: Just feet and go. YEA :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready for our first show*

Sounds like you are in for a wonderful and biusy week!

The felting sounds neat....I often wondered if I was able to use my girls super soft undercoat for anything...I know, 2 different fibers but it is great that you can learn to use what your goaties give.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready for our first show*

Well we are loaded and we will be off at about 8:00 AM. So I will be gone until either Sunday night or Monday depending on how late we get back Sunday.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready for our first show*

Have a great time!

Of course now you do know that pics of your goaties and ribbons are required?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready for our first show*

have tons of fun Lori


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready for our first show(results)*

Well we are back and wow what a show.

First I did my hat felting class and I had a blast. I can not wait to felt more hats. I think I will do them with my 4H kids so they all have a hat. :leap:

Here are the results from the show. I will have to post pictures later. I forgot the camera at home.

In the 2009 born wethers, we took 1st and 2nd. Ryan and Leo

In the 2009 Does we took 1st, 2nd,3rd and 4th. (5th and 6th were from a doe I sold and they brought her to my place to breed to my buck so they more or less were still my or off my herd) OK, my does were the 1st and 2nd, but the other two were also from my herd, they were goats we sold to other people. Ours were Maddy and Isabel

In the two year old doe we took 1st, Precious

Four year and older does we took 1st and 2nd. Monica and Penny Lane

Two and three year old bucks, we took 1st. Cupid

Four year and older bucks we took 1st. Mickey

We also took 1st in Dam and daughter, Penny Lane and Monica

1st in Get of Sir, Monica and Precious

Best doe in show we took Grand and Reserve. Monica Best in show and Precious was Reserve

Best buck in show we took Grand, Cupid

Best Cashmere in show was my four year old doe, she was also the best doe in show last year at the same show. Monica.

So to say the least we had a great show.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready for our first show(results)*

oh wow Congrats!!! YOu must be the envy of everyone


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready for our first show(results)*

Well we had some people that we a little upset, but hey I have worked very hard to improve my herd. this did not happen overnight that is for sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready for our first show(results)*

oh yes you deserve every one of those wins  :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on such wonderful results. :wahoo: 


sweetgoats said:


> First I did my hat felting class and I had a blast. I can not wait to felt more hats. I think I will do them with my 4H kids so they all have a hat. :leap:


It's always fun to learn something new.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did great......congrats............. :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Hard work and the perseverence to improve on a good thing really has paid off :hug: You and your goats did great!


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

That is awesome, especially since you didn't have a cashmere judge. Congrats!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your incredibly impressive placements! I bet those people that boycotted the show 'cause the judge wasn't a "fiber judge" are kicking themselves in their you-know-what!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------

